
Lisp in QBASIC - deanmen
https://www.ma.utexas.edu/users/dmenezes/lisp.html
======
shaunxcode
To paraphrase Jurassic Park: "lisp finds a way"

------
scottlocklin
That's nuthin: here's lisp in Fortran:

[https://github.com/blakemcbride/LISPF4](https://github.com/blakemcbride/LISPF4)

~~~
yellowapple
I feel dirty for having read such blasphemy.

:P

~~~
tempodox
Blasphemy it is.

However, McCarthy and his team actually tried to use Fortran as the
implementation language for the first LISP compiler, but Fortran was not in
the mood to cooperate. Before C, nothing could beat Assembler, I guess...

------
userbinator
Two more esoteric Lisp interpreters:

Lisp in BrainFuck:

[http://code.google.com/p/zozotez/](http://code.google.com/p/zozotez/)

Lisp in Befunge:

[https://github.com/shinh/beflisp](https://github.com/shinh/beflisp)

------
FigBug
While we are all posting these types of things, here is a Scheme I did in
Prolog: [https://github.com/FigBug/scheme](https://github.com/FigBug/scheme)

~~~
cninja
Might as well add my Lisp in PHP:
[https://github.com/cninja/pEigthP](https://github.com/cninja/pEigthP)

------
bsder
I seem to recall more than a few Lisp interpreters in BASIC.

I'm almost certain that BYTE or Dr. Dobbs had one. I'm also pretty sure that
one of the TRS-80 rags had one. I can't seem to find them now, however.

Sadly, I'm like everybody else nowadays. If it isn't on Google, it doesn't
exist.

~~~
brudgers
A classic, Lisp in TRS-80 Basic:

[http://mypage.iu.edu/~rdbeer/Software/BasicLisp/BasicLisp1.p...](http://mypage.iu.edu/~rdbeer/Software/BasicLisp/BasicLisp1.pdf)

Lisp in Atari Basic:

[http://www.cs.rit.edu/~anh/lisp_soft.html](http://www.cs.rit.edu/~anh/lisp_soft.html)

------
mtdewcmu
Finding a language that doesn't have a Lisp and writing a Lisp for it is
probably the most predictable way to get on Hacker News. What's left?

~~~
quadstick
Prolog, another old AI language. Digitalk Smalltalk used to come with Prolog
written in Smalltalk.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prolog](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prolog)

~~~
JadeNB
FigBug scratched that itch above:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8077748](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8077748).

------
jenscow
"Why does this exist? I wanted to write an interpreter and was stuck on a
Windows XP laptop without Internet"

We have all had one of those days... :)

~~~
bubblicious
I was thinking about this. Also everytime I have been forced to find a
solution without using the internet I have been thrilled about what I learned.
Too bad I never make that happen more often... :(

------
aashishkoirala
I started programming in the 7th grade with QBASIC. This made me nostalgic.
Thanks for sharing. Nice seeing WEND after a long time.

~~~
bubblicious
Yes :) QuickBasic enabled you to build your EXEs. Biggest IDE upgrade I have
seen for a long time!

------
tempodox
I haven't inspected it in detail, but it goes to show again how little you
need to implement something LISP-y. My first LISP was built in C, which feels
almost banal in comparison (it was longer, too).

------
bencollier49
Come on, someone do Lisp in Piet.

